# Traynor YCS 100H



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi folks , I purchased the Traynor YCS 100H today used but in mint condition. Have any of you had any experience with this amp.... i would appreciate your input.

Thanks, Dino


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have no experience with one myself but would be interested in any comments others might have on them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My friend got one a month or so ago, runs a fender HSS strat with a pearly gates bridge into that into a mesa 212. It sounds decent, Traynor gear generally holds up well, and its got some nice options.

If I was on a budget and wanted something that could cover a lot of ground, I'd definitely look into it.


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

Congrats on the purchase! I bought one new several years back - great amp, very versatile. It was a great amp for gigging but I found it too hard to lug around. I kept it for several years after retiring it to the basement but finally relented and sold it to a kid who needed a stack. I am sure someday I'll be sorry for doing it, but it was just sitting there doing nothing.

I use a Hughes and Kettner Dual Statesman EL84 now - nice amp and much easier on the back! However with the announcement that Traynor will be unveiling a big brother to the Dark Horse, a 40 w Iron Horse, I may be getting another gigging Traynor! I have the DH and love it!

J5


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

I find Traynor does not get enough recognition to our Canadian Musicians. We seem to be taken up by a couple of major names in which I will not mention. My understanding is that Traynor does not do the mass products to music shops for bulk sales so their products do not get the front line attention. Look back to the late 60s and early 70's in Canada and you will find alot of Traynor equipment on stages.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I see Traynor PA Speakers in schools around London - even my hometown high school has traynor speakers IIRC


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

dino said:


> I find Traynor does not get enough recognition to our Canadian Musicians. We seem to be taken up by a couple of major names in which I will not mention. My understanding is that Traynor does not do the mass products to music shops for bulk sales so their products do not get the front line attention. Look back to the late 60s and early 70's in Canada and you will find alot of Traynor equipment on stages.


Nah, most of the guys on this forum are well aware of the quality of Traynor products. I've owned 4 Traynors in my time, and that's pretty low around these parts 

If I ever decide I need a channel-switcher, the Traynor YCS50 will be it. Til then, my YGM2 gets just as much play as my JTM45, if not more because it's a 1-tripper to the car and back!


----------



## Geriatricrocker (Jul 20, 2009)

Traynor has been around a long time and so have I, I have always owned at least one of their tube amps since 1969, I have neever been disappointed in the quality. I havent yet owned a YCS100H but if a good deal comes up I`ll probably buy one, just to give it a thorough check-out I keep most of my amps 3 - 4 months before I decide if they are keepers. I no longer gig, but I do keep a Traynor YCV50 handy near the kitchen so I get in a few licks while my toast is cooking. I had a couple of YCS50 combos which I really liked too, but I can only keep so many amps until I can`t reach the power switch to turn them on. Traynoe has always been one of my favourites, they are better made than anything else of the same type, I recommend them to anyone. And no, I am not a shareholder.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

which model did you get...the new one or the original...not overly sure what the difference was but there are two different versions

congrats on the amp...ive got the YCS50H and love it...if i have a better back...i'd have the 4x12 too with v30's!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I just picked up a YCS 90 2x12 combo used and in mint for $700.
Great amp!
My main amp is a Mesa Roadking half stack and i have a 3 channel Dual Rec Head for backup. I needed a combo so I started looking around. The YCS90 is a little lighter due to the torrodial transformers and the Neomidium magnets on the speakers... about the same weight as a Mesa 1x12 combo. Took the chassis out to have a look... overal nice build quality for the price point. But what really sold me are the tones. Lots of variety... easy to dial in... and stellar tones all around. I can get Fender, Marshal, Mesa like tones from this amp which is great for toting around to jams and rehearsals. I play in two bands... one a classic new rock band ( Blakkstone Hexx ) and the other a more radio friendly easy rock band ( Broken Heroes ). I need something to cover it all and sound great doing it. I'm very impressed with this amp. Plus it just nails that old school Traynor crunch tone which Traynor does not get recognized enough for... its such a great tone!.


----------

